# 2011 Nissan GT-R Revealed With 522-HP



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

update:

2011 GT-R Revealed in Japan

2011 Nissan GT-R Revealed with 522-HP on Tap; Six Models to Choose From | AutoGuide.com News












> After announcing earlier today that it would reveal the new 2012 GT-R at the LA Auto Show, Nissan has taken the wraps off the refreshed version of its halo sports car without disappointment.
> 
> A long list of enhancements make the GT-R more capable in every way. Starting under the hood, the twin-turbo V6 gets a bump in power, with output now rated at 522-hp at 6400 rpm and 451 ft-lbs of torque at 3200 rpm. That engine also gets a new red cover to signify the added power.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

gotta love it when someone with a profile name so knowledgeable sounding makes such an easy to spot error...

you meant 2012 gtr not 2011


----------

